# memoirs...



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

When George W writes his memoir about his years in office what do you think his legacy will reveal?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I dunno but it will sound better than slick willys.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

How many billions he added to his family's personal wealth.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

How he was able to pull the wool over a nation's eyes for nearly six years.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> How he was able to pull the wool over a nation's eyes for nearly six years.


The President should have a chapter called how the liberals pulled the wool over MT's eyes. :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

ABBK I do not know how your vision could still be so clouded after so many revelations about this administration, nor how you can remain complacent as the very nation you claim to love is torn to shreds by an unnecessary war, an incompetent administration that allows screw ups like the aftermath of hurricane Katrina to occur, and who do their very best to remove our right to privacy. I hope that one day you will see the light.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

KEEP ON SPINING! :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

God loves you ABBK.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Frustration that the Democrats in Congress put their desire to regain control of congress over the good of the country in the war against radical Islam.

Its something I cannot get over, how at a time of war they cannot show unity, get the thing in Iraq over, then and only then go back to the partisan bickering that is normal politics


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Because it is being handled terribly, and possibly putting us at more risk for terrorist attacks. The attention has been taken off of our actual enemies, those who actually attacked us on 9/11, the terrorists. Afghanistan is slowly being repopulated with Al Qaeda members thanks to the continuing poppy trade, and more hate has been spread for America and her ways in the Middle East. We care about America's security.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

> Because it is being handled terribly, and possibly putting us at more risk for terrorist attacks. The attention has been taken off of our actual enemies, those who actually attacked us on 9/11, the terrorists.


*POPPY COCK!*


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Bush's memoir will primary be about how he saved America from terrorist acts by taking the war to them on their front instead of on US soils. He will get no credit for the acts that were foiled only to be blamed for some for acts that get executed, mostly due to resistance to terrorist control by the radical liberals fighting him every step of the way.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Indeed mob, I'm sure that is how he will spin it.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

MOB said:


> Bush's memoir will primary be about how he saved America from terrorist acts by taking the war to them on their front instead of on US soils. He will get no credit for the acts that were foiled only to be blamed for some for acts that get executed, mostly due to resistance to terrorist control by the radical liberals fighting him every step of the way.


MOB,
Your right, same thing happen to his DAD, break up of the USSSR and the burlin wall coming down ect.........were nothing...........those things were HUGE!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Uhh... ABBK, those things happened under Ronald Reagan. No relation to George W. Bush.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

MT Wrote:

Because it is being handled terribly, and possibly putting us at more risk for terrorist attacks.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

And just what is it that you base that assesment on ... ???

In four and a half years we have not yet been attacked on Amercan soil ... I know these are very patient people we are fightng ... and we could well be attacked ... but it's hard to look at reality around the globe and say we are at MORE risk now.

I have to sit back and wonder if GWB autourizing wire-tapping on Al Qaida has reduced the risk of another attack on our soil <---retorical ... no response required


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Uhh... ABBK, those things happened under Ronald Reagan. No relation to George W. Bush.


WHO was Regans VP?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It took Al Qaeda, what, seven years to plan 9/11? (Someone correct me if I'm wrong, working off the top of my head.)

If indeed the terrorists desired to hit us again, I see no reason why they would not be able to. Countries that supported terror in the run up to 9/11 and still support terror today like Uzbekistan and Saudi Arabia are untouched. Osama remains free.

Al Qaeda has gained a broader following due to our invasion of Iraq, and Afghanistan is going back to the terror that we cleared it of.



> WHO was Regans VP?


What significance does that have? Cheney has arguably been the first VP who actually holds some power.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

And wasn't he once the head of the CIA ... <---retorical again

I think Bush 41 knew more than just a little about world affairs


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The argument was that Bush senior, like Bush Jr "saved" America. Being the VP or the head of the CIA, I don't really think you can bestow that honor on him.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I wouldn't under-estimate the fact that Bush 41 was in Reagan's hip pocket from 1979 to 1988 ...

MT how old were you in 1979?? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Because it is being handled terribly, and possibly putting us at more risk for terrorist attacks.


Whether we are more in danger of terrorists now, or before 9/11 or after we attacked Iraq is all moot. The real question is are we more safe now, or would we have been safer having done nothing and relied on the good hearted nature of all those radical terrorists. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to come to a conclusion from that perspective. 
We are safer putting them out of commission. Unfortunately we must fight the enemy in Iraq, while fighting the political wolves at home. America is in more danger from the enemies at her back, than those we take on head on. United we would crush any resistance in short order, but the spirit of Jane Fonda lives on, and drags at the resolve of the weakest in our society.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> The real question is are we more safe now, or would we have been safer having done nothing and relied on the good hearted nature of all those radical terrorists. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to come to a conclusion from that perspective.


This is a mischaracterization. The Republicans would have you believe that Democrats would have remained motionless. Notice that nearly everyone supported the war in Afghanistan, because it was a justified war on terrorism. Had Democrats been in office and remained true to their principles, we would have continued the fight against terror as opposed to diverting the attention to an unnecessary war in Iraq.



> United we would crush any resistance in short order, but the spirit of Jane Fonda lives on, and drags at the resolve of the weakest in our society.


United we would be easily fed lies and have our rights stripped from us without anyone batting an eye. Thank God for opposition.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

MT wrote:

Had Democrats been in office and remained true to their principles, we would have continued the fight against terror as opposed to diverting the attention to an unnecessary war in Iraq.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I for one happen to like the idea that we no longer have Saddam and his forces in the region ...

You can call it un-necessary if you like ...

From where I sit having platforms on both sides of Iran from which to operate seems mighty nice and it has to play into Iranian thinking every day ... sure played into Kaddafi's thinking didn't it.

Iraq was a brilliant strategic operation moving to the future.

or so it seem to me ... thank you GWB


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

MT wrote:



> Had Democrats been in office and remained true to their principles, we would have continued the fight against terror as opposed to diverting the attention to an unnecessary war in Iraq.


Yea, we know how the dems helped..............gave the terrorists money to fund their military build-up and their terrorists attacks.
WHO's side are you on? I would be very worried if I were you,making comments like you do about this country, freedom of speach is yours for the taking, but there are folks out there who take care of people aiming to end their freedoms, law or no law. People of this great nation have taken care of the freedoms of our citizens in peaceful ways and sometimes not so peaceful ways. :beer:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> I for one happen to like the idea that we no longer have Saddam and his forces in the region ...


At what cost?

At the very least this invasion will create a new wave of Arab hate towards the United States that we will have to deal with in five or ten years.



> Yea, we know how the dems helped..............gave the terrorists money to fund their military build-up and their terrorists attacks.


I am sorry for you.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> > I for one happen to like the idea that we no longer have Saddam and his forces in the region ...
> 
> 
> At what cost?
> ...


Better stay away from any nutball religious groups MT, because you seem to be an EZ brainwash victum.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

MT believes anything the news or the internet tells him/her.

Hey MT, I heard from CNN that they found a whole bunch of pink elephants in Iraq with Nuclear missiles on their backs, and they are headed for the united states. So it must be true since CNN said so. Guess it was Bush's fault huh. hahahahaha


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Quite frankly, there was a time when I thought George was a leader and in control of the presidency but now I think too many things have spiraled out of control and I no longer think that he is leading our country. I think this administration has pretty much turned into leadership by committee. I just don't see where he is enough of an intellectual to provide strong leadership. His down home approach could only carry him so long and now people are looking for substance instead of a joke and a smile. It will definitely be time for a new face in Washington. Quite frankly, I don't care which party the new president comes from but we need to seriously address some real problems facing this country and despite having a definite majority control in our capital we, in my opinion can't seem to get much done due to lack of leadership qualities in the current presidency. I think the rest of the world is also very leary of following our president and show politness but not a lot of respect for the office currently held by George Bush. It's time to hear some new campaign promises to give us some hope so we can get out of some of these messes that we seem to be in over our heads. If anyone knows where we can find some leaders and quite frankly, I don't care about their party affiliation we could sure use them in Washington.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Here here.


----------



## kills 4 fun (Jan 29, 2006)

I am glad somebody said it, bout time, agree whole 100%


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Americans of this board and this country who know that we can do better, unite!


----------



## kills 4 fun (Jan 29, 2006)

I listened to Bush speak awhile back and he said nothing. Wasted my time. It was pointless, I could give a better speech than that. My lil girl would be a better President. We should just focus the rest of the money we have left into bringing everybody home. If you are an american then stay in America. It all comes back around to the Oil. Bush wants that Oil, I mean heck he was in the oil business and I am sure still has ties to it, also Dick Cheney was the CEO of halliburton, guess who got the largest logistical contract awarded, HALLIBURTON. So if Cheney still has shares in Halliburton, and Bush still has ties to the Oil industry come on its in Black and WHite. The 2300 and something Amereicans that are dead are because of the greedy people who run this country. They have almost killed as many americans as the terrorist.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

How about "The 100 funniest things I ever said."

I love how every president slips up, uses a non-existent word, or worse, misspells one and it lingers for an eternity.

Or Bush Sr.'s "I hate broccolli" statement.

Not so much the BJ in the oval office, or the war, or inflation, or those other "big ticket" events in a presidency, but the little embarrassing things.

One of the few jobs in the world where NO ONE will forget what that embarassing thing you said or did was some 30 years later.

Potatoe (I know, its a veep, but it still counts), strategery, the meaning of "is" is. Thankfully, we have a dozen comedy shows to run those incidents into the ground for us too!


----------



## kills 4 fun (Jan 29, 2006)

I like the time when he tried to say the fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me. He messed it all up. I cannot believe somebody that cant even finish a sentence is our great President. What has he done that has been so great since his presidency. The value of the american dollar is down, they claim the uemployment rate is down, he has done nothing but smile crack jokes and mess up..


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

You poor souls have been brain washed, I am afraid it is too late for you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

One thing that caught my eye Rooster was the intellectual comment. Now I will agree he is not a genius , but whenever the democrats nominate a presidential candidate the first thing they say is how smart they are. They also begin to immediately attack the conservatives intellectual ability. Kerry was no dummy (his wife was), but Bush had better college grades. The no intellectual mantra just doesn't hold water. Watch what the first thing is out of their mouth when the next democrat is nominated. 
History will not put him in the same place as Ronald Reagan, but if Iraq remains free after we leave he will be right up in there. 
I'm not sure of this next thing, but perhaps someone will help me out. I was thinking that when you are president you must divest yourself of some types of stocks that may give the appearance of impropriety. Is that right?

Rooster, it is going to be fun watching your attitude change now that your salary may not be tax based and you become hopefully an American entrepreneur. I certainly hope you do, and I am pulling for you.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> Kerry was no dummy (his wife was), but Bush had better college grades.


If I'm not mistaken Bush pulled a C average. Where did you get that information?



> History will not put him in the same place as Ronald Reagan, but if Iraq remains free after we leave he will be right up in there.


If this was the only problem with his administration, and it turned out well, absolutely. It has not been.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken Bush pulled a C average. Where did you get that information?

What was Kerry's grade point, and where were you during the last election? I think you were to busy with your arguing to listen. Their grade points were nearly identical, but Bush had a slight edge. It was on the news during the debates.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

http://www.boston.com/news/politics/pri ... r_to_bush/

Similar indeed. At least Kerry could pronounce "nuclear".


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Grade Average for:
Kerry: 76
Bush: 77

http://don.yacktman.org/blog/archives/2 ... lar-grades


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Similar indeed. At least Kerry could pronounce "nuclear".


Oh, ya I am going to base who I want as president on how the pronounce a word. Good luck yall.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

All I'm saying is that after six years as president and stating the world in public hundreds if not thousands of times, he should be able to pronounce that word properly.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

MT ... You should listen to Jimmy Carter Say it ... nook-you-ler

Some argue Jimmy to be the most intellectually brilliant President of them all. Some also argue he starterd this mess we are in now as well.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Some argue Jimmy to be the most intellectually brilliant President of them all


Yeah, that's the same bunch of individuals that keep putting pickles on my cheeseburgers at McDonalds when I ask them not to.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Gohon said:


> > Some argue Jimmy to be the most intellectually brilliant President of them all
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the same bunch of individuals that keep putting pickles on my cheeseburgers at McDonalds when I ask them not to.


Sure! Because only a true intellectual would stop to think about whether or not you really meant you didnt want pickles, and that maybe, just maybe, if you gave pickles a chance, they might not be so bad 

*_DISCLAIMER_* THIS WAS SUPPOSED TO BE SEEN AS HUMOR, NOTHING MORE!!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Gun Owner said:


> Gohon said:
> 
> 
> > > Some argue Jimmy to be the most intellectually brilliant President of them all
> ...


GO that was deep man.... I LMAO! for a minute after I read that! 

Profound indeed...

Ryan

.


----------

